# Cigars get "Squishy" when smoking?



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am still a greenhorn with cigar smoking, but I keep my cigars at 67 rh and 62 degrees and take good care to keep it that way. However, I've noticed just now (smoking a Vegas Cubana Churchill) that it got squishy while I smoked. I haven't been drawing too much, about once a minute, and the stick was firm with a little give when I cut it. Is it normal for cigars to get soft near the burning end? Thanks for helping out a noob,
Rob


----------



## john_c (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry another not so veteran reporting in. I've noticed this with some cigars, but not all. As long as it is not too mushy I would say it is more on the normal end of things but at the same time with the more "premium" cigars I dont see this happening as much than as with the cigars more toward the cheaper end.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

john_c said:


> Sorry another not so veteran reporting in. I've noticed this with some cigars, but not all. As long as it is not too mushy I would say it is more on the normal end of things but at the same time with the more "premium" cigars I dont see this happening as much than as with the cigars more toward the cheaper end.


Yeah, it happened to me last week where a San cristobal elegancia had the same issue, and they're premium sticks. I've seen some post mention the way the cigar is rolled but the Vegas cubanas are rolled by Cubans in Miami using cuban seed tobacco.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

That's pretty normal, as long as it seems to be burning fine and tastes the way you think it should I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep, things start to get pliable when hot.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, some brands more than others get softer during that last third. If they're super spongy, try dry boxing them a bit longer.


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

I've noticed this as well and assume its normal


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, I've noticed this too, specially when I keep the cigar I'm my hand the whole time and not rest it I'm the ashtray


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Combustion = moisture. Same for a pipe if you puff hard. Slow it down and blow out once in a while to move oils and water into the ember.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

It's normal especially if the outside humidity is high.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Another vote for yes, totally normal.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

A.McSmoke said:


> Yes, some brands more than others get softer during that last third. If they're super spongy, try dry boxing them a bit longer.


Dry boxing is for the birds, it only drys out the wrapper and not the heart of the cigar... The key is to store at a lower RH!


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

KcJason1 said:


> Dry boxing is for the birds, it only drys out the wrapper and not the heart of the cigar... The key is to store at a lower RH!


Totally agree. I don't dry box, and my humi lives between 63-65. I don't know what I want to smoke until I'm about ready to light up, so that planning ahead dry boxing requires doens't work for me.

Maybe the OP stores closer to 70 so just giving an option if the sticks are wet & mushy.


----------

